
EU commission proposes simpler rules for cookies - tannhaeuser
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-16_en.htm
======
tannhaeuser
The so-called "EU cookie law" is at best seen as an annoyance by Web
developers. Shouldn't have privacy expectations have merit on the web?

